# Received conditional approval but dealer still won't sell



## mike4132 (Dec 21, 2008)

Has anyone come across a dealer that won't sell a gun even after a conditional approval is granted?

Unfortunately I always end up needing a conditional due to some background stuff that flags me when I try to buy a new gun. I always end up waiting a bit longer than normal but so far every dealer I've purchased from has given me the gun when the conditional is approved. (And I've never had law enforcement come and take them away so I know I always get final approval.)

The latest guy, however, doesn't feel comfortable selling me the gun with only a conditional. He said he wouldn't feel right if it ended up coming back "unapproved" and local law enforcement had to take it away from with me losing my money on the gun purchase.

Frankly it's really @$%%#'ing me off since I see it as: the state of florida is saying OK, but this dealer is saying it's "not OK with him."

To make matters worse, it's not even a cash purchase. I traded in 2 handguns, 1 rifle, and a shotgun on an even trade.

Now I don't have my guns or the new one. 

Can he do this?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

mike4132 said:


> Can he do this?


Absolutely, as long as he returns your firearms to you if the trade is called off.

It's their business and they have the discretion as to who they do and do not want to sell to. Apparently, they do not want to sell to you, so you might as well find another shop. I can't really say that I blame them, because they are just covering their own butts. If I owned the shop, I can't say for certain that I wouldn't do the same thing, whether you like it or not. Apparently you made some mistakes in the past, and whether you've changed or not, you need to live with it.

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I guess he's waiting until the "final" approval before finishing the transaction. Get your guns, take them home and tell him to call you if/when he wants to do business.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

To be quite honest, I have no idea what a "conditional approval" is.

Why does he have possession of your old guns if he hasn't paid you for them (by transferring the new gun)?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Interesting because when I lived there 10 years ago it was a one for one swap, but maybe that was just on the waiting period.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Your response to that gun shop should be, "Give me my guns back and call me if you want to do business with me.":smt076


----------



## jeffe007 (Nov 22, 2008)

i cant stand how some people (whether intentional or not) have the LEO discriminatory aspect about them that no matter what mistakes one makes in their life, they should never be free of them. The principles of Common Law sure have taken a beating, ill say! you may have done something in your past to warrant a further look, but if the STATE has given the ok for him to transact, then he should honour it. Otherwise, he should have a pokicy that says TO ANYONE WHO BUYS A GUN FROM ME: IF YOU GET A "PROVISIONAL" APPROVAL, I WILL NOT SELL TO YOU....etc. 

now, for your guns, GET THEM BACK IMMEDIATELY B4 he sells thesm and plays stupid w/ you. or get the cash value for them and go buy somewhere else. Or have your tried and this place is the only store who has th particluar firearm you are wanting? What are you trying to purchase anyway? For all that you traded must b expensive!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

In Arkansas if you are charged and convicted of a misdemeanor, you are not cleared for 10 years, of course this is discretionary, so basically that means a "minimum of 10 years." For a felony it's 20 years and attached to that is you lose your right to vote, you can never possess a firearm, and there are quite a few jobs that you cannot hold!!!

So it appears Florida is kinda forgiving. I agree with all the other posters, this guy is the business owner and like the owner of a bar, he has the right to refuse you service! Good luck.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

now, for your guns, GET THEM BACK IMMEDIATELY B4 he sells thesm and plays stupid w/ you. or get the cash value for them and go buy somewhere else. Or have your tried and this place is the only store who has th particluar firearm you are wanting? What are you trying to purchase anyway? For all that you traded must b expensive![/QUOTE]

+1 thats the only thing id care about.


----------

